# 2000 saturn blower motor



## DB99 (Nov 26, 2008)

my blower still blows out heat/air however it goes on and off. If i give the motor a knock it will go back on for a bit. Is this my resistor and if so how do you replace it? Thanks


----------



## olemiss74 (Dec 3, 2008)

If it is your resistor the blower motor will only work at the highest speed, because the current will bypass the resistor and go staight to the blower. Sounds like you maybe have an intermittent short or the harness that is connected to the blower motor has backed out, the wires in the connectors could have become loose in the harness, if you know how to check for voltage with a voltmeter or 12 volt test light make sure you have power at the power wire in the harness and that you have a ground then, with the harness still unplugged use a voltmeter turn it to ohms and check for resistance in the blower motor where the harness connects to it. If your ohms show up on the screen as OL you have an open lead in the blower motor. If the screen shows actual ohms then you will need to how much ohms is too much resistance. If I am confusing you just leave another message on the board and I will try and find the answer for you in a service manual!


----------



## tsidriver (Dec 23, 2008)

I am having a similar problem. I was putting a remote start in a 2000 LS and the blower just stopped working. I am 100% sure it is nothing to do with the remote start. When it first stopped working, all I had done to the car was tested some wires, cut the starter wire and put some T-Taps on. None of that would interfere with the accessory wire that powers the blower motor. After digging into it a bit I found that the accessory wire that powers the blower motor would only turn hot when the blower was turned on high. Turn it down one notch and it goes to ground. I tried jumping 12v straight to that wire from a contstant 12v wire and still nothing. I checked all fusing in the car and everything was fine. I removed the controls and checked wiring back there and it was all fine. I followed the wiring into the passenger kick panel where it leads to the blower motor. Wiring was all good and i fiddled with it there a little, but did not pull anything else apart. Convinced I couldn't fix it, I reconnected the starter wire and put the car back together and headed toward the dealership. Pulling out of the driveway I tried the fan again, and it worked. It was working with switch not on high as well. I couldn't tell if it was actually blowing at less than high speed, but it was working when the switch was set to less than high. I thought for some weird reason the started wire had to be connected or something for it to work, nothing makes sense. (When I was troubleshooting it, I temporarily connected the starter wire to start the vehicle and the fan still wasn't working.) But the starter wire would have nothing to do with it. I pulled the car back in and finished the remote start. After, I tested it and the blower worked absolutely fine. With the remote start and with it started with the key. I got a call the next day from the owner, and the blower had stopped working again. Does anybody have any ideas? Could it be loose wiring at the actual motor? When I was in the passenger kick messing with the wiring could I have made it temporarily work? Could it be a short in the actual blower motor? Could it be the resistor? I would think me giving 12v to the accessory wire would make the fan power on even if the resistor was bad, but I don't know that much about it. When I had the controls out, I did see the power wires for the blower behind there and did test that they were getting powered correctly. Does that mean that it would be a short in the motor? Can somebody please help??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

DB99:

Hi and Welcome to the forum :wave:

I would say that you have a bad blower motor........guessing a bad / stuck brush, especially hitting the motor makes it work OK.


----------



## DB99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the info.


----------



## rocc1982 (Dec 30, 2008)

my GF has a 2000 saturn L-series and the blower motor is going out... I cannot find a part listing for one anywhere but the dealer. Will a 2000 SL blower motor application work?? Any help would be most appreciated!


----------

